# Recommendations for best 2N5952 Jfet substitute?



## cooder (Aug 5, 2020)

What are you guys recommendations for substituting 2n5952 jfet with? I don't mind going smd, so would a mbf5457 or mbfj201 be a good replacement? Cheers!


----------



## cooder (Aug 5, 2020)

And what about mbf4392 or mbf4393 as alternatives?


----------



## HamishR (Aug 5, 2020)

In a few BJF pedals Bjorn seems to use 2N5952 and 2N5457 almost interchangeably.  I have to say I haven't noticed much if any difference between them in the pedals I've used each in. It's possibe that the places they were used weren't super critical I guess.


----------



## cooder (Aug 5, 2020)

HamishR said:


> In a few BJF pedals Bjorn seems to use 2N5952 and 2N5457 almost interchangeably.  I have to say I haven't noticed much if any difference between them in the pedals I've used each in. It's possibe that the places they were used weren't super critical I guess.


Thanks for the reply, I'm indeed planning to do a BJFE Baby Blue. Will go with mmbf5457s I think


----------



## HamishR (Aug 7, 2020)

I've built a couple of Baby Blue ODs and used through-hole 2N5952s - I got them from Mouser and bought a bunch at the same time. I like the Baby Blue - it works really well with a Gibson. Not so well with my Strat but that's ok! Not many ODs work with my Strat...  It's a kinda fuzzy OD with plenty of mids and is a lot of fun to play.


----------

